# Perm - ~Cool Russian City~



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of gorkill







































































































































































































courtesy of Ivan Surikov


----------



## Logic Puzzle (Apr 25, 2011)

Some info from wikipedia:
"Perm is a city and the administrative center of Perm Krai, Russia, located on the banks of the Kama River in the European part of Russia near the Ural Mountains. From 1940 to 1957 it was named Molotov.

According to the 2013 Census, Perm's population is 1 013 887 (2013). As of the 2013 Census, the city was the fourteenth most populous in Russia.

The city is a major administrative, industrial, scientific, and cultural center. The leading industries include machinery, defence, oil production, oil refining, chemical and petrochemical, timber and wood processing and the food industry."


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of Gorkil


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of Gorkil


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy Gorkil


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy gorkil


----------



## AdolfDimon (Jan 4, 2008)

my hometown


----------



## orion99 (Dec 24, 2013)

Early color photograph of Perm in 1910


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

^^ The streets look asphalted


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Gorkill


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Gorkill


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy Gorkill


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of Gorkil


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)gorkil


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c) Gorkil


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)Petersgriff


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice tour. Never heard of the town but I also Google mapped it and took a bit of a tour on the streets. Looks like a nice city.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Perm



gorkill said:


> https://vk.com/permactive?z=photo-30210603_334479114/album-30210603_00/rev
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)Gorkil


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The city of Perm, viewed from above.



gelio said:


>


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

gelio said:


>


...


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

gelio said:


>


...


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

gelio said:


>


...


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

gelio said:


>


...


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

gelio said:


>


...


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

gelio said:


>


...


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=albums137120528


https://vk.com/sulde?z=photo15986260_390931974/photos15986260


https://vk.com/sulde?z=photo15986260_356183716/photos15986260


https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_396252201/photos137120528


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)




----------

